# Rare personality types



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

nreynolds1990 said:


> I never understood people when they said rare personality types like NTs are difficult to find but I guess talking to a lot of people its true. I'm an INTP and it feels like I'm swimming in personality types that are rare and looking at statistics it almost seems unreal. My mother is an INTP and so is my cousin. Besides myself both INTPs I know are female. Rare. One of my aunts and my friend are both INTJs, both are also female. Also rare statistically. My grandfather and my good friend are ENTJs, they are male though but still ENTJs are fairly uncommon. And I found out today one of my friends is an INFJ, which is the rarest type lol.
> 
> How about everyone else? Do other people out there have a wealth of people in their lives that have these rare personality types and statistically it doesn't seem like all of these people should be there?


Statistics are not reality, they are merely numbers distributed _amongst an average sample of a population_. Just because something is statistically rare does not make it impossible, only improbable. Big difference there. Don't worry so much about what is outside your control. Worry more about what is within it.


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

So I'm apparantly a really rare type, in fact in reading this thread only one person has mentioned knowing an ENFJ! I remember reading that ENFJ's are about 5% of the population and it's apparantly much rarer for dudes to be an ENFJ too...

According to the MBTI map, the nearest ENFJ to me is in France (I live in Scotland), then after that is Germany. There are 4 ENFJ's, including me, in all of europe...

I haven't had any experience with any other "rare" types so I think my experience actually backs up the statistical data =)


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

TheRedPyro said:


> According to the MBTI map, the nearest ENFJ to me is in France (I live in Scotland), then after that is Germany. There are 4 ENFJ's, including me, in all of europe...


Nope, just 4 ENFJ's in Europe who have looked into personality theories, typed themselves, use this website, and actually put themselves on the map. That's assuming that they are correctly typed, and nobody else who is really an ENFJ put themselves down as some other type on the map. I would guess that it's a very small percentage of the population in Europe that uses this particular website, and extraverts are less likely to be on here anyway. So there are probably more ENFJ's in your area than you think - which I at least would consider to be a good thing.


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, I just wanted to say that I find it Ironic that you are called the nth doctor and your Avatar is doctor who and your post rank is master =P


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

TheRedPyro said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to say that I find it Ironic that you are called the nth doctor and your Avatar is doctor who and your post rank is master =P


That's awesome. XD


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

My father and I are the only Ni doms alive that I know. The only other Ni was my pseudograndmother who passed when I was 15. Maybe some of my teachers but no one else.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I know TPs, and NTJs. A lot. My career choice is about risk analysis. I am also surrounded by pure mathematicians and physicists. It is reasonable.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

nreynolds1990 said:


> I never understood people when they said rare personality types like NTs are difficult to find but I guess talking to a lot of people its true. I'm an INTP and it feels like I'm swimming in personality types that are rare and looking at statistics it almost seems unreal. My mother is an INTP and so is my cousin. Besides myself both INTPs I know are female. Rare. One of my aunts and my friend are both INTJs, both are also female. Also rare statistically. My grandfather and my good friend are ENTJs, they are male though but still ENTJs are fairly uncommon. And I found out today one of my friends is an INFJ, which is the rarest type lol.
> 
> How about everyone else? Do other people out there have a wealth of people in their lives that have these rare personality types and statistically it doesn't seem like all of these people should be there?


It's not that strange if you consider that all known behavioral traits have fairly high heritabilities. So if you are of a rare type there is an increased probability that your relatives will be of the same or of a similar type. And like someone else mentioned, people are often drawn to their own kind.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been friends with a few different rare types, but only because I had the opportunity to move to different states at a young age. My junior year in high school, I went to a charter school in florida and looking back the only rare types I can think of are an INFJ girl I was friends with, an ISTP guy, which isn't even all that rare... And a couple more NT guys I was acquainted with. My senior year I moved to connecticut, and one of my friends was an INTP, and my Ex from there I think was either INTJ or ISTP, but I'm not sure. I met a ENFP man, and an INFJ man through the INFJ girl I mentioned earlier. I guess rarer types seek each other out and somehow are drawn to each other? My Mom is an INFP, and I speculate about my one brother being ESTP and the other possibly INTJ. Also, my cousin is ENFJ. Not exactly sure of everyone else's types, but these are the people for sure that I know are rare. Most everyone else I run into seems like SF,J SP, ST...


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

In real life I've never met another XSFP. 
I swear, I've met most of the other types, but I've never met an ESFP or ISFP.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

God im so rare, im rarer than the royal crown jewels! Yeah baby!


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking back, I'm almost positive my best friend growing up was an INTP. That's pretty rare.

ISTP's in general aren't that rare, but ISTP girls are. Does that count?


----------



## KevinClarkson (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it would be really hard to figure out the rarest of the types. A quantifiable survey of that would be pretty hard to pull off


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

At a Quaker retreat once we did the Please Understand Me quiz. 80% were IN, most INFx. Not surprising for a bunch that gathers to sit in silence and seek spiritual guidance.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 1, 2012)

My friends have always been a bunch of N's. I was surprised when I learned that S's were a lot more common than N's because all of my friends tested and acted like N's. Then again, when I was growing up I went to a small private school where abstract thinking was encouraged, so maybe it's not that surprising. I'm sure there were still plenty of S's that I didn't know well there, though.


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

nreynolds1990 said:


> I never understood people when they said rare personality types like NTs are difficult to find but I guess talking to a lot of people its true. I'm an INTP and it feels like I'm swimming in personality types that are rare and looking at statistics it almost seems unreal. My mother is an INTP and so is my cousin. Besides myself both INTPs I know are female. Rare. One of my aunts and my friend are both INTJs, both are also female. Also rare statistically. My grandfather and my good friend are ENTJs, they are male though but still ENTJs are fairly uncommon. And I found out today one of my friends is an INFJ, which is the rarest type lol.
> 
> How about everyone else? Do other people out there have a wealth of people in their lives that have these rare personality types and statistically it doesn't seem like all of these people should be there?


No, not really. I'm an INTJ, and going by the statistics, it seems about right. - I have a very difficult time finding others in the real world that share my personality traits, it is quite isolating.


----------



## ohsnap (Jul 8, 2011)

dad's an INTP, mum ESFJ, sister INFP (?). I have 3 INFJ friends, and another who's INxJ, 1 INTP, 2 ENTPs. Many of my close friends are apparently rare types. Feeling a bit lonely lol.


----------



## BrutallySerene (Jul 1, 2011)

Unbelievable. ISTJ, ISTP, ESXP, ESXJ, these are the most common among my family ties from cousin to uncle and whatnot.
<----I'm the odd one out. Yet here I am, surviving.

I've met an INFP once through my ESFP friend. Still, the majority of people I came across are Sensors. Though I'm very sure my old best friend is an ENXP.

Hmm... I wonder where can I meet more NFs and NTs in real life...


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well let's see...
I'm an INFJ, so that's "rare," my aunt is also an INFJ.
My mom is an INTJ, My dad and brother are ExFx's... that's not very helpful. My friends are ENFP, ISFP, and INFP. (Those are who I've typed already)

I think the fact that I know and am close to another INFJ and INTJ in the small pool of people I've typed is statistically unlikely.


----------



## milkinbags (May 21, 2010)

I'm an INFP and my mom and boyfriend are both INFJs. My mom is VERY INFJ and we have a lot of conflict at times that my sister equates with us both being very amplified cases of our types. My boyfriend and I get along very well though at times I can feel as if he gets too bogged down in negative emotions and I try to avoid people who openly reveal that side of them. However, I think his T is fairly well developed.

My friends/familiy consist of a lot of NFs, mainly ENFx and I have a few ENTJ friends and some ISxJs. I only know one INTP and one ISFP for sure and I have never met someone that was ESTP though I'd love. 

My younger sister had one friend that was an INFP and that's the only one I've known of irl.


----------

